# Does J&L actually sell livestock anymore?



## GoBlowfishYourself (Nov 25, 2017)

I've seen people recommend them in older posts, but it seems as though almost all of their livestock is "out of stock" on their page, and there's no way to toggle "in stock" while you browse, so you have to sift through pages and pages to find anything... Just seems like they abandoned that part of the site or something.

If anyone knows a good online vendor for fish and inverts please let me know. I've found some decent coral vendors, but they all have very limited selection of fish/inverts online.


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

I thought the same thing about J&L until I read their page closely. It turns out they maintain a bunch of PDFs with all their fish stock, corals and inverts.

Check it out at: https://www.jlaquatics.com/new-and-noteworthy/

I ordered several fish from them last winter.


----------



## GoBlowfishYourself (Nov 25, 2017)

amps said:


> I thought the same thing about J&L until I read their page closely. It turns out they maintain a bunch of PDFs with all their fish stock, corals and inverts.
> 
> Check it out at: https://www.jlaquatics.com/new-and-noteworthy/
> 
> I ordered several fish from them last winter.


Thanks! Much appreciated


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

They do but it's a bit of a pain to order from them. I just got some fish and inverts from them last week actually. They are one of the very few places that ship air canada cargo which is the most efficient way for me to receive livestock in middle of nowhere northern Ontario.

The livestock ordering system hasn't changed at all in 10+ years. When mutant clownfish were new I got naked clownfish from them back in 2006. My 2018 order basically went the same way. Took several emails / phone calls to get an order together.

They did an amazing job packaging and 100% of what I ordered survived shipment. They have some really good prices on some things and some insane prices on others. Shipping once you hit $300 is relatively cheap at $35. I don't know how they can ship such a big box at such a low cost yet almost every online store in Canada cannot ship Air Canada Cargo because it's too expensive..

Given that you are located in Barrie why do you want to order from them instead of from GTA stores? You'd have to go to YYZ to pick up the order anyway?

I would certainly recommend them to anyone in a remote area but for you there are so many amazing fish stores within a couple hours, added to the fact the pickup spot for your order would be the same distance or further then many of these fish shops.


----------



## GoBlowfishYourself (Nov 25, 2017)

corpusse said:


> They do but it's a bit of a pain to order from them. I just got some fish and inverts from them last week actually. They are one of the very few places that ship air canada cargo which is the most efficient way for me to receive livestock in middle of nowhere northern Ontario.
> 
> The livestock ordering system hasn't changed at all in 10+ years. When mutant clownfish were new I got naked clownfish from them back in 2006. My 2018 order basically went the same way. Took several emails / phone calls to get an order together.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize they can't ship to my door. That does change things... They have many things for quite cheap that I have trouble finding all in one place, especially their inverts. What stores in the GTA would you recommend? I've found some decent places to get corals, but most places have a limited selection of fish and inverts... I've only been in the hobby for less than a year and it seems like a lot of vendors went out of business in the last 10 yrs.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I sell quarantined saltwater fish and nqt inverts and if you can meet the truck I can have them delivered in a heated truck to a freshwater store near you, we post the stock list each week on carlsaquarium Facebook page


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

GoBlowfishYourself said:


> I didn't realize they can't ship to my door. That does change things... They have many things for quite cheap that I have trouble finding all in one place, especially their inverts. What stores in the GTA would you recommend? I've found some decent places to get corals, but most places have a limited selection of fish and inverts... I've only been in the hobby for less than a year and it seems like a lot of vendors went out of business in the last 10 yrs.


You can probably get them to ship to your door but consider the route UPS/Fedex would make from Burnaby to Barrie, no where near as safe as airport to airport.

Other then Carl who's already posted, Coral Reef Shop in Burlington (furthest away), in Mississauga, Rivers 2 Oceans, Aquatic Kingdom, Dragon Aquarium, Big Als. If you're just looking for common snails, shrimp ect any of the various Big Als locations might have them, even if the cost per invert is more you wont have to have them shipped. North American Fish Breeders is probably a little closer for you in Scarborough.

If you're looking for a lot of stuff in one shot it's probably best to call ahead or order from someone like Carl who will special order what you want. There are lots of options a couple hours from you, far but not too far you can't make a saturday afternoon out of it.


----------

